# Dog Park Nightmares



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Any of you have issues with other human owners at dog parks? 

Seems like everytime I go there is always someone who is over protective. Afraid to have their dog get dirty or whatever.

One of the worst I came across was some lady broke the rules of the park and brought people food inside. She hid it, but my dog happen to be near her when she decided to bring it out and start eating. My dog being a beggar around food decided to try his luck with her. He put his front paws on the bench seat and the lady slapped my dog...HARD. I didn't see it but my girlfriend did. She stormed over there and asked why she hit our dog. She told her that she should train her dog not to beg. Then my girlfriend told her that she was breaking the rules bringing in food. She didn't say a word and that was that.

Some other minor issues I have is people that pick up their dogs while the other dogs are trying to play or introduce themselves. Then they wonder why dogs jump up on them.

Any of you guys have some interesting stories about your local dog parks?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

A lot of dog parks are like that. About 4 years ago, we used to go to a different dog park and this lady didn't want Aspen playing with her dog because he was too big and going to hurt her dog. His growls were making the lady nervous. That's how dogs communicate. Well, we never went back to that one again. The dog park we go to now is about half hour away, but well worth it. The people at this one are really laid-back and they really understand dog behavior.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> A lot of dog parks are like that. About 4 years ago, we used to go to a different dog park and this lady didn't want Aspen playing with her dog because he was too big and going to hurt her dog. His growls were making the lady nervous. That's how dogs communicate. Well, we never went back to that one again. The dog park we go to now is about half hour away, but well worth it. The people at this one are really laid-back and they really understand dog behavior.


Yea, allot of people at the park are nervous. Following their dogs making sure no one messes with them. Some nervous dogs yelp when being chased or played with and some owners flip out like a fight broke out.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't like em, don't use em, don't endorse them!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

A lady with small dogs was at the park one time. She was way over protective. My dogs went over to say hello and she acted like they were attacking her dogs. She proceeded to pick her yapping crazy dogs up to "protect" them further from all the nasty, aggressive dogs. But what she didn't realize that by doing so was inviting all the other dogs in the park to come investigate. Needless to say she got pummeled by a swarm of dogs. She was screaming her head off and throwing a fit. Which just made it worse. No one even got hurt except her...she fell on her a$$ in the commotion. What a joke...

I have a million more stories to tell. But I will say that i'm not a fan of dog parks anymore because of all the ignorant and crazy people out there. We only really go to open spaces now to let the dogs run. I personally think that dog parks are more damaging than benefitting to the dogs because of all the risks associated with them...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

ddwcmp555 said:


> Yea, allot of people at the park are nervous. Following their dogs making sure no one messes with them. Some nervous dogs yelp when being chased or played with and some owners flip out like a fight broke out.


Which one do you go to?

I go to the Yorba Dog Park in Orange.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Which one do you go to?
> 
> I go to the Yorba Dog Park in Orange.


Upland Dog Park (I think it may be named Baldy View Park)

Most are laid back. There is usually only one person that usually has issues.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

One time last year Shiloh went over to say Hi to a dog and see if it wanted to play. The dogs owner proceeded to try kicking Shiloh. We ended up getting into a HUGE argument.

I'm not much of a fan of dog parks anymore either because too many owners have no clue about dog behavior and why their dogs react like they do.

Another time a couple brought a dog in that Shiloh wanted to play with. She was playing with the dog and accidentally "squeaked" the dog (small dog yelping in fear like normal). They proceeded to tell me that I was breaking the rules by bringing an aggressive dog to the dog park. We ended up in a big argument about dog behavior and the woman actually had the audacity to walk off and call the cops on us.

Dog parks are great in concept if it weren't for the terrible owners bringing their damaged dogs there


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> One time last year Shiloh went over to say Hi to a dog and see if it wanted to play. The dogs owner proceeded to try kicking Shiloh. We ended up getting into a HUGE argument.


Why did he try to kick her? Didi he think she was picking a fight or something?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Why did he try to kick her? Didi he think she was picking a fight or something?


Yep, thought she was being aggressive and trying to "hurt" his dog.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We've never taken Rocky to a dog park. We've had enough trouble 'smuggling' him in to campgrounds because he is a chow. We keep having to just say he is a mix breed which technically he is since he is half husky. Then we call him a Samoyed mix since he is white. :biggrin: As soon as other dog owners here he is a chow, they don't want him to play....even though he is the one that is scared of big dogs and only wants to play with the little ones. Big dogs always try to hump him and scare him half to death. He's such a wuss.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ugh, dog parks, we still go there, but usually on the off days when theres couple people there. 
My biggest pet peeve is the over paranoid owners, who freak out when the dogs play rough. They cannot tell a difference between a play and a fight and throw a huge fit, grab their dog and leave the park muttering something under the breath. 
This one time I ran into a guy who kicked any dog that tried to hump his dog. To me thats just normal establishment of hierarchy, unless it becomes a constant thing to the point where the other dog is being harrassed, but I rarely seen it escalate to that point, dogs are well capable of solving small issues between themselves and some people just like to butt in and try to "resolve it". 

I do remember this one time, some idiot brought fast food and set up a picnic inside the dog bark! of course all the dogs circled around and started jumping on the table, needless to say, he didnt get a chance to enjoy his burger.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Zeke loves the park though. So I try not to let the bad apples ruin the fun for him. 

Sounds like all of you have similar stories. :redface:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I am soooo lucky. I always here of really bad dog park experiences and I've had nothing but good. Some weird owners, sure. But ya get weirdos everywhere, ya know? We have a really good dog park though, I think it's rated #2 in the country here in Annapolis. It's part of a state park so it's $40 for yearly pass, or $6 entrance every time. It's seperated by small/big dogs, which is great. All the dogs always have a great time, I've never really met a super overprotective owner. 

There's a few 'first-timers' who will come in holding their dogs, and quickly realize that was the wrong thing to do, LOL. You can always tell the first-time dog park visitors because they either keep the dogs on a leash at first, or hold them, etc, but they get the gist really quickly. I also have met quite a few really good people there, the 'regulars' and I enjoy seeing them. Jackson has particular dogs that he really likes and enjoys seeing and gets excited when they come through the gate. I've never seen anyone leave their dog poop, and anytime a fight ensues, the owner always takes the fightstarter out of the dog park and is responsible about it. I've rarely seen a fight though, it's usually a little spat, and it happens rarely.

I love our dog park and with Jackson being my only dog, I couldn't survive without it. He needs it, he is such a doggy dog, and highly enjoys the company of other canines. I really don't know what we do without our dog park. We love it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup. Not a fan of dog parks either. Too many untrained dogs with no manners and too many ignorant owners who don't know any better. It's a mess just waiting to happen. And, since I've owned large protective breeds (Rottie, BRT) I'd rather not put my dogs in a situation where they would be seen as the bad guy when they have done NOTHING wrong. Just my 2 cents! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

ddwcmp555 said:


> Any of you have issues with other human owners at dog parks?


I always seem to have issues with the owners but never the dogs.

-- Owners that don't clean up after their dog because they're too busy socializing.

-- Owners that sit on a bench at the park for 3 hours (as I know some who do) and don't share the bench with others.

-- Owners who use the dog park to meet new friends, and just sit and chat while their dog is pooping or bullying.

-- Owners who think the rules don't apply to them: they smoke, bring food, bring intact male dogs, etc.

It's now a rare occasion that I find myself at a dog park. Sometimes if I go early in the morning, my dogs have the park to themselves.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Dog parks just aren't my thing. I love dogs. I can't say the same about MOST dogs owners. (I think pretty much everyone here is the exception to that. :wink 


When I first got Grissom, and he was a little ball of corgi fluff, I took him and Champ to a dog park in Denver. (yeah, I don't follow the dont-let-them-out-of-the-house before 4 months "rule" and I wish others wouldn't either- hence their under-socialized issue dogs!) Champ is an EXCELLENT communicator with other dogs, but he does play pretty rough, and he's SUPER growly when he plays, but despite the noise, everything about his body language, is just a big 90lb wiggly invitation for everyone to play! 

About 20 minutes after we arrived, my ex and I were just sitting chatting, while the dogs played, but still keeping an eye on them. This stupid woman with three little yappy dogs came in, and my dogs were too involved with each other to even notice her. (she was the type that I could smell her perfume from 5 feet away, wore BRIGHT pink heels, and a pink flowered sun hat. to a DOG PARK) She started screaming and waving her arms around, "WHOSE GERMAN SHEPHERD IS THAT?! HE'S GOING TO KILL THAT LITTLE SHELTIE!!!"

*facepalm*

"Uhhhh... actually, that's my German Shepherd, and that's my CORGI... and no one is killing anyone, they're playing."


She got all huffy about how I know nothing and how dare I expose this poor sheltie puppy to this big aggressive beast, and how I ought to be ashamed of myself for bringing him around the public.


And yet, she continued to call my CORGI puppy and Sheltie. . 

We were annoyed so we just leashed up and left. As we were leaving the gate, one of her yorkies attacked one of her little white fluffy dogs.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ugh, luckily I haven't had any bad experiences. I rarely go to them though. Now where I live in PA, there's a great one about 15 minutes down the road that I've brought Abbie to a few times. It's a bit more foresty than other dog parks.

Instead of just a big open space, it's a big open space with grass, trees (mini forest), trails, benches, etc. I think it's a little more fun and makes it a little more laid back so dogs don't have to always see one another, they can go off and explore and join the group again when they feel like it. Abbie LOVES it there, and since she's naturally a shy dog, it just makes me so happy to see her having a blast, running through the trails, and playing with other dogs. Since she's mostly hound and likes to use her nose, I'm fearful about ever letting her off leash in an unfenced area. I'm sure I could do more training on the recall, and I will continue to do so in the future, but I like having this huge forest that is fenced in LOL. 

The one that I brought my boxer to back home was decent too, though it seemed a little busier. The only issue I ever had (and it wasn't really much of an issue) was that a dobie was playing with my boxer a little *too* rough. I don't mind it, he plays rough as well, the only issue was that the dobie was tugging on his extra boxer skin allllll over his body and he had welts all over his body lol. He didn't mind either, I just didn't wanna have to explain to my mom why our dog looked like he had been stung all over by a swarm of bees hehe.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> the dobie was tugging on his extra boxer skin allllll over his body and he had welts all over his body lol. He didn't mind either, I just didn't wanna have to explain to my mom why our dog looked like he had been stung all over by a swarm of bees hehe.


HAHA, I know EXACTLY how that goes. Annie's "boyfriend" in daycare is a huuuge Cane Corso, and her neck and legs are kind of a series of little nics and even some little scars. I swear one of these days someone will accuse me of fighting her or something. 
She doesn't mind at all, and she has Gus (the Cane Corso) play alllll day, super rough, an have an absolute blast. BUT, I'm starting to want to separate them because I don't want my poor Boxer looking like a fighting dog. They're SO sensitive!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

The breeder I got Teaghan from is in Stevensville, my sister lives in Stevensville. I picked her up on a Friday night at 8 weeks, took her to an agility trial in Stevensville the next day so all her agility aunties and uncles could play "pass the puppy"
She was at trials all summer while I took pictures..., either there or at the dogpark. She's well socialized.

Oh btw, back on topic. I don't know if it's small town people or what, but at our dogpark in Whitefish, pretty much everyone is quite dog savvy...





CorgiPaws said:


> (yeah, I don't follow the dont-let-them-out-of-the-house before 4 months "rule" and I wish others wouldn't either- hence their under-socialized issue dogs!)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you know Bud Dean in Whitefish?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Our dog park which is about 5mins away is split into big and small dog parts. When my one was a 10week horror, about 10lbs or so, (don't follow the 4 month thing either) I took her down to the small dog area. She was running round as you do and knocked over some blokes dog's water bottle. He grabbed his dog and stormed out and that was my introduction to dogs parks. I live in a weird area with some um, older people who have too much time on their hands. I think they call it Gods waiting room. 
In summer there are like 6 dogs that come down to the big dog part in the evenings and we get on fabulously for such a diverse bunch, in fact I have made my closest friends there. In winter, there will be between 20-30 dogs there, thats when you get people, very seldomly the dogs, losing it.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

The name doesn't right a bell. Today we had a grand opening for a pavilion at the dog park, also a bunch of trees were planted and a sidewalk was paved for ADA compliance. 
There were probably over 60 dogs there, I didn't see even one argument. My dogs are pretty exhausted tonight.

Does Bud Dean have a dog?





whiteleo said:


> Do you know Bud Dean in Whitefish?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont like dog parks at all. Here, we have an unofficial dog park. Its back in an open drive to area of the woods and everyone sneaks in and lets their dogs off leash. I go hiking there with mine and when I was approaching the park as we have to pass it to walk home I have mine leashed as he cannot handle more then one-two dogs greeting him. Hes fine with other dogs, just doesnt like to be hounded by them until he has a chance to sniff them over. Because of that, I wont let him off leash unless there is only 3-4 dogs. There was like 15 there and I was walking on the edge and 5 dogs ( a Dane and 4 large mutts) charged him. The owners spazzed out when I shooed their dogs away because mine was growling and telling me that he was getting stressed out. I told the owners, legally this isnt a dog park, so if I wanted to be a butthole I could call the City and they would be out here in less than 15 minutes to fine everyone here, plus they would sit on this spot for months to make sure know one is breaking the law...so I have a right to shoo your dogs away. Had this of been a legal dog park I wouldnt be complaining nor would I of walked through here.

When I had my other dog, he was a Shepherd. One park had a rule that no unaltered males were allowed. So I never went to that one because mine wasnt fixed and I had no intentions of having him fixed. I can control mine, not my problem is other people who choose not to fix cannot control theirs. So that park was out.

At the other park they didnt have many rules. Just your standard scoop your poop. I was there one day and some idiots brought 3 IN HEAT females to this park, I had great control over mine so he never went near them as I normally collected him and left. But, to bring 3 IN HEAT females to the dog park? All the males started fighting altered or not and mine was the only one not partaking in it...but seriously why would you ever bring an in heat female to a dog park? That is just asking for trouble. Many would argue that my male wasnt fixed, but, my male is also controlled. The people who own the female shouldnt of brought that dog to the park in heat..they should of waited. I have no idea what they were thinking and of course I was the only one who noticed these dogs in heat. So I walked around telling everyone who then took their dogs and put them on leash and had it out with the owner. Him and I argued for over 15 minutes and he was complaining my dog wasnt neutered and I told him I dont care if your female isnt fixed, just dont bring her to the park when shes in heat...anyway I called and complained to the City who changed the rule. Your welcome to bring intact pets providing they are controlled but no in heat females please. 

I dont like dog parks, the owners are 90% responsible for the fights that occur. From bringing in people food. To coddling their dogs who screech when another dog sniffs which then arouses all dogs. Ugh, once someone brought a bag of Kibbles and bits to the park and was filling up small bowls for the dogs..gross. I grabbed mine and went home.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha... I think I've had enough bad experiences at the dog park... -.-

I brought Amaya and Ryou to the dog park once when they were both itty bitty sprouts. I was getting them out of the car when I noticed another Siberian Husky there, so I said to them, "Look! Another Sibe! How exciting!" So I got them out and into the park, and I still had their leashes on (didn't know any better), and was about to let them off when the other Sibe runs up. The FIRST thing this dog does is run over to Amaya and start growling and snapping at her, and NOT in a friendly way. Her ears were fully back, her tail was straight out, and her hackles were raised. A guy (not the owner) walked over and told me that they were just establishing dominance, and to let my dogs off the leash. So I did, and watched disaster ensue. This lady's dog CONTINUED to lash out at Amaya in an aggressive manner, several times THROWING her several feet across the ground. I watched as this older, larger Siberian Husky literally dove at Amaya in a full run, and sent her FLYING across the ground, rolling and tumbling, for at LEAST two-three yards!!! And the lady continued to ignore it, but constantly called off her other dog, who was not doing ANYTHING. So finally, as this Sibe has Amaya pinned in a corner, hackles raised, barking and growling and snapping at Amaya, I said "I'm more worried about your other dog," and she goes "Oh, she's not the problem (can't remember his name) here likes to be the boss, so I have to call him off." I was, like, "REALLY?! YOUR DOG HAS MY DOG COWERING!" I didn't say anything, but I left. Didn't feel like getting into it with an ignoramus

THEN, the next time I went to the dog park, there was an unaltered male Bull Terrier there. I am still unsure, to this day, if Amaya was actually in heat or not, because she never showed ANY signs of being in heat, but all of the male dogs did swarm around her at that time. But anyways, this Bull Terrier seemed intent on her, and he rolled her over and was standing over her, like he was dominating her, and it looked like he was going to try to hump her, so this guy (not the owner) tried pushing him off. He was NOT happy about this, so he attacked Amaya, grabbing ahold of her back leg and began to shake it around like a piece of meat. We all jumped on him, pried him off, and someone screamed "GRAB HIS COLLAR, HE'S GOING TO GO AFTER ANOTHER DOG!" Well, it was too late, because at that moment, Ryou happened to be sauntering past, trying to see what was happening. The Bull Terrier PLOWED into Ryou, grabbing him by the neck. So once again, we dived on him and spent about five to ten minutes trying to pry him off. Several of us were working on his teeth, punching him in the nose, others were pulling at his back legs, and kicking him (I know it's horrible, but he wouldn't let go). Finally, we had to pry his mouth open with the pooper-scoopers. The owner immediately took his dog out, and came back in tears, trying to apologize. I told him that it was fine, that the dogs weren't hurt. I took Amaya and Ryou home, totally shaken up, and gave them baths and thoroughly searched them for any kinds of knicks, cuts, bruises, scrapes...nothing. Couldn't find a single thing. Well, Ryou must have had a scrape or something, because he came up with an infection in the same area a few days later and ended up having to get stitches.

There's one dog park here, though, that I'll continue to go to. It's a large dog park, not all fenced in, really, and the fence that is there is easily escapable, but dogs generally don't care much about escaping. There's too much to explore, and too many other dogs to play with, so they don't much care. I went there once, and all the owners were really cool and friendly, and they seemed very dog savvy.

Never going to the other one again.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What are dogs that are intact and not fixed doing at a dog park anyway? That is not the purpose of a dogpark, this only creates more havoc in a already uncontrolled environment! This is one more of the many reason I refuse to use, endorse or support a dogpark.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Generally my issues at the dog parks are with the owners, not the dogs. 

But even an altered male may treat an in tact female "differently." We see it in daycare all the time, and the only in tact dogs here are UNDER 6 months old. Even females spayed late can be "picked on" by males altered late. And in tact females not in heat still attract the attention of inexperienced males. 

I'm not saying the guy with the Bull Terrier is in the right, goodness you'd think the guy would have more sense than to being an aggressive dog to a freaking dog park. 
BUT, I hope that you never EVER bring an in tact female, who "may or may not be in heat" to the dog park. That is downright asking for trouble, and really, leave little to no room to complain for how the other male dogs treat her. :redface:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just because a dog isnt fixed doesnt mean its behavoir will be a nuisence. I personally dont care of people bring intact dogs to the park providing they arent in heat and they arent aggressive towards other males or females. My guy wasnt fixed and according to the *stats* he should of been swarming every unspayed female for miles and fighting with every unaltered male...he did not cause one issue from him being intact. In fact, I find altered animals of the same sex fight more. 

I dont go to dog parks anymore tho, to many issues. I let mine run at the community park using the chuck it.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm not saying the guy with the Bull Terrier is in the right, goodness you'd think the guy would have more sense than to being an aggressive dog to a freaking dog park.
> BUT, I hope that you never EVER bring an in tact female, who "may or may not be in heat" to the dog park. That is downright asking for trouble, and really, leave little to no room to complain for how the other male dogs treat her. :redface:


She was six months old, and I didn't know any better. After that, I decided to never take my dogs to the dog park again until they were fixed, and in fact, the next time I even took any of them to the dog park was after Ryou was fixed, and Amaya was stuck in her crate after having been fixed. I didn't know any better. -.- Sorry, people make mistakes.

And I never said that I was in the right, or he was in the right, or whatever whatnot.


----------



## Draenei (Sep 16, 2010)

I have only been a dog owner for a short time so I can't really say I have had any bad experiences at the dog park yet. My little guy loves to play with bigger dogs though and because he's a puppy he can be a little more playful than some dogs want so the owners usually tell me if their larger dogs aren't fond of smaller ones, which I don't take offense to at all!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> Just because a dog isnt fixed doesnt mean its behavoir will be a nuisence. I personally dont care of people bring intact dogs to the park providing they arent in heat and they arent aggressive towards other males or females. .


Oh don't get me wrong, I agree with this 150%. That's why I pointed out the guy with the BT as being in the wrong for his dog's aggression (not an in tact/ fixed issue) BUT, bringing a dog who MAY BE in heat, is downright irresponsible. 
generally, it's not the behavior of the in tact dog itself that creates an issue in multiple dog settings, it's every other dog's reaction to it. Granted, this is purely from a daycare perspective where the only in tact dogs are under 6 months old. 
Admittedly, we will accept EXISTING customers with in tact dogs up to nine months old provided there have been NO issues in the previous months, but we also reserve the right to refuse an in tact dog UNDER 6 months if issues arise because of it. Every situation is different. 



k9capture_16 said:


> In fact, I find altered animals of the same sex fight more.


I wholeheartedly absolutely disagree on nearly every level. I work with groups of dogs on a daily basis. It's what I do for a living. I've worked at two boarding facilities that offer group playtime and DO accept unaltered dogs... and BOTH places (two different states, two different sets of rules) had a million and a half issues with the in tact dogs together. WHY they continued to accept them into play sessions? $$$ of course. 




xxshaelxx said:


> And I never said that I was in the right, or he was in the right, or whatever whatnot.


My apologies, it came across, to me, that this guys dog was in the wrong for trying to hump her when she "may have" been in heat. And you didn't include she was 6 months old. Now I have images of cute, fluffy 6 month old huskies frolicking at the park in my head. :smile: And it's darn cute. :tongue:




I feel the need to explain that I am NOT against people keeping their dogs in tact, I know that a lot of people firmly believe there are health benefits (and that debate is a whole different set of worms!) I personally don't plan to spay Zailey until she's about 18 months old! Will I bring her to MY daycare facility? mehh undecided. Depends on if issues arise with her socially because of it. Will I bring her in heat, or when i think she might be? Absolutely not.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I agree with this 150%. That's why I pointed out the guy with the BT as being in the wrong for his dog's aggression (not an in tact/ fixed issue) BUT, bringing a dog who MAY BE in heat, is downright irresponsible.


I didn't know at the time that she MAY be in heat, didn't even know afterwards if she could have been, and I don't actually think she was. That was just an explanation someone gave to me of what might have happened after the fight broke out. She had an actual heat two months later, and I know for a fact that she was in heat at that time, but I was told by a breeder and shower that sometimes dogs have split heats, and that she could still have been in heat at this time, but I'll never be sure. 



CorgiPaws said:


> My apologies, it came across, to me, that this guys dog was in the wrong for trying to hump her when she "may have" been in heat.


Again, I didn't know if she "may have" been in heat, and I wasn't even the one that tried to push this dog off of her. I was standing there, like, "um...what is he trying to do?" I couldn't even figure out what this dog was really doing, and I wasn't really making any move to stop it, unless he actually DID try to do something, because I wouldn't have wanted a six month old dog getting pregnant. If everything hadn't ensued, I would have taken my dogs away at that point, knowing that there was something wrong. Also, she showed no signs of being in heat before (or even after) this, except that I caught Ryou trying to hump her once...which wasn't unusual, really.



CorgiPaws said:


> Now I have images of cute, fluffy 6 month old huskies frolicking at the park in my head.


Great, now you've got images of cute, fluffy, six month old Sibes frolicking at the park in my head! :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> I didn't know at the time that she MAY be in heat, didn't even know afterwards if she could have been, and I don't actually think she was.


Oh, I wouldn't assume she as in heat either, if I were in your shoes, only 6 months old with no signs. more or less your post sparked a strongly-related peeve of mine. Those who knowingly do it. :frown:



xxshaelxx said:


> I was standing there, like, "um...what is he trying to do?" I couldn't even figure out what this dog was really doing


haha, in daycare, we just get super confused males that know the female puppies smell a little "different" but can't quite figure them out... and then generally try mounting the puppies heads. *facepalm* Well.... now that I reread that sentence over again, there's a million different directions I could take that, but I'll leave that one alone. *chuckles*



xxshaelxx said:


> Great, now you've got images of cute, fluffy, six month old Sibes frolicking at the park in my head! :wink:


BAH! how will either of us be productive now>?!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> BAH! how will either of us be productive now>?!


And I've gotta go to work tonight! haha. And I don't work WITH dogs! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

And yeah, I'd never knowingly take a dog in heat to a dog park. That's just ASKING for puppies! When I KNEW she was in heat, she didn't hardly even leave the house! Like, she went outside for maybe an hour a day, and I was always, like, "OMG! SHE'S NOT GONNA GET OUT IS SHE?!"


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> And I've gotta go to work tonight! haha. And I don't work WITH dogs! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> And yeah, I'd never knowingly take a dog in heat to a dog park. That's just ASKING for puppies! When I KNEW she was in heat, she didn't hardly even leave the house! Like, she went outside for maybe an hour a day, and I was always, like, "OMG! SHE'S NOT GONNA GET OUT IS SHE?!"


Ohh I have NO idea what I'm going to do with Zailey when she's in heat.... no dang clue. Coop her up, I guess. ugh. 


I work with dogs. Today is insane slow though, has been all week.. happens every year right when people go back to school. I have 17 dogs here and 9... yes, NINE of them are goldens. NINE dang goldens. Way to go, Utah, way to go. 
(erhhh... not my breed of choice... )


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought it was applied that all intact males are a problem because they are intact. Thats why I said what I said. I have owned intact males and never had any issues because I raise and discipline the properly. Not everyone who owns intact animals are irresponsible, just those who own them and dont understand owning an intact dog can be more work 

Honestly, I only seen 2 cases where the male that was aggressive was intact. I have seen more neutered males fight than intact ones..but thats just me as an individual.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> I thought it was applied that all intact males are a problem because they are intact. Thats why I said what I said. I have owned intact males and never had any issues because I raise and discipline the properly. Not everyone who owns intact animals are irresponsible, just those who own them and dont understand owning an intact dog can be more work


I have an in tact male. :wink:

Actually, i think it's frustrating that people with unaltered males get most of the blame most of the time. I wonder why that is. Because you can SEE the 'goods' perhaps? 

Keeping unaltered dogs is added responsibility on top of dog ownership, and if that's what people are most comfortable with concerning their own pets, I have NO issue with it. It's the people who keep their dogs intact, and then don't take responsibility that drive me NUTS.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree. It those who own an intact dog and dont care or take precautions. When Lincoln wasnt fixed I let him off leash but made sure I had 100% control over him. People tend to call me an over protective mother lol.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate when people give my dog treats without asking, especially when it's Milkbones. One lady gave my dog a lamb bone from her restaurant dinner that evening -- without asking.


----------

